# Best Mod for a Nautilus Mini



## Franky (8/10/14)

Hi guys, I'm currently using my Nautilus Mini with either my Spinner 2 or MVP2 - however I don't think the power output is sufficient for this tank. Any suggestions as to what Mod(s) to get?


----------



## Andre (8/10/14)

This one, if you can wait a week or two (put your name on the list): http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeclub-istick-by-eleaf-20w-in-the-palm-of-your-hand-inbound.5738/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis (8/10/14)

I'm running mine on an MVP2 and they work perfectly together.


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

This is a good thread @Franky 
Will be watching it with interest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/10/14)

A few weeks ago, I'd say MVP2, and it is fantastic.

But I think that iStick is what I would go for now.

I do use both a Spinner and MVP2 and they do work fantastically. But the mAN can handle more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Franky (8/10/14)

Offtopic, but I had a really funny experience over the weekend. Was on a bachelor's weekend away in the middle of nowhere (Hangklip) so I left all my quality gear at home and only brought my Twisp. We were in this dodgy bar and this guy from the UK comes up to me and says "What you're vaping there is shit mate!". So i looked at him and said "Oh, I see you've got an iTaste SVD with a Nautilus Mini". The look on his face was priceless (thinking I'm just some Twisp noob). "Well obviously you know more than me mate!" So he let me try out his 5 Pawns and I have to say it was pretty delicious; got me thinking that I need something with higher power output.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (8/10/14)

Five Pawns are stunning juices!


----------



## RoSsIkId (8/10/14)

Using my nautilus mini on the hana clone

Works great

2 tanks on the efest before i have to charge


----------



## Franky (8/10/14)

@RoSsIkId I was looking at the Hana Clone but seems it's out of stock. This is pretty affordable too: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...-that-supplies-the-power/products/sigelei-30w

I will admit I am quite intrigued by that new iLeaf.


----------



## Andre (8/10/14)

Franky said:


> @RoSsIkId I was looking at the Hana Clone but seems it's out of stock. This is pretty affordable too: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...-that-supplies-the-power/products/sigelei-30w
> 
> I will admit I am quite intrigued by that new iLeaf.


The Sigelei is a good mod and that is a great price too. If you do not mind the larger size. Do not know your location (please fill it in under your Personal Details under your name top right), but from you Hangklip story think it might be WC - see Vapour Mountain has the Sigelei at R995.00: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/sigelei-30w/


----------



## RoSsIkId (8/10/14)

Do you want a box mod or tube?

Maybe have a look at the zna 30


----------



## Franky (8/10/14)

@RoSsIkId Either or actually  I do think the the Hana Clone looks like quite a sexy bit of kit (but maybe that's just me )


----------



## RoSsIkId (8/10/14)

The hana is decent, I have had no problems.

Ill also be in the durbanville area from the beginning of november

Nobody has hana in stock


----------



## rogue zombie (8/10/14)

I think @Sir Vape has Hana clones in stock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Franky (8/10/14)

That being said, I have read some really polarizing reviews about the Hana/Cana clones.Right now that iStick is looking like the best option: cost, size, power output, no extra batteries to buy...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (8/10/14)

@Franky We have stock of the Hana and another option is the Sigelei Legend V2. Both are awesome mods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

Have moved this thread to the "Who has stock" forum so that retailers can contribute their views if they want

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (8/10/14)

Thanks Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (8/10/14)

eLeaf iStick should be in stock soon, just waitng for china holidays, was supposed to have shipped before holiday started but I think holiday mode crept in early, so expecting it in some time towards the end of next week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Franky (8/10/14)

@Silverbear @r0gue z0mbie @Andre I think the eLeaf iStick will be the perfect upgrade from the MVP.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/10/14)

Franky said:


> @Silverbear @r0gue z0mbie @Andre I think the eLeaf iStick will be the perfect upgrade from the MVP.



Yip, I think so too.


----------



## Andre (8/10/14)

Franky said:


> @Silverbear @r0gue z0mbie @Andre I think the eLeaf iStick will be the perfect upgrade from the MVP.


It still has to prove itself, but all reports thus far are very positive. The very small form factor with the longish battery life and more than adequate power are what attract me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BoogaBooga (11/10/14)

Just keep in mind the Nautilus mini coil is rated from 3v to 6v. I found that anything over 5.5v and the coil starts to suffer.


----------

